# How to make floor template



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am about to make my new floor using coosa(expensive) so cannot mess up. What are the best and easiest ways to make the floor template or how do I get the exact shape to transfer to the coosa. Looking for all ideas please.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Door skins and hot glue gun, then plywood, then coosa. If you’re really paranoid.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Like above. Strips of door skins cut and glued to match outline. Countertop templates for stone are done the same way.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for you idea.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh and a large compass to transfer curves to template strips. Sure you can google transferring shape or curves to wood(wood working) to much to write here.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

This




And this should help


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you all for taking the time to assist.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Door skins are overkill to me, I used strips of cardboard with hot glue.


----------

